# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Magic class melds philosophy, science - The Brown Daily Herald

## Dream Guide Team

*Magic class melds philosophy, science**The Brown Daily Herald*Evan Stites-Clayton '11, who turned heads last semester with his Group Independent Study Project on *lucid dreaming*, is casting his spell on broader themes of magic in a course this semester called "Modern Magic and Mysticism. *...***

----------

